# Cory Habrosus



## flora (Aug 10, 2008)

I just got to tell someone who might be interested! This a.m. I woke up and my cory habrosus are spawning. I've kept them in an outdoor tub all summer and could tell that they were fattening up when I brought them in.
I originally put them in a bare bottomed empty tank and eventually moved them to my planted 20 long and theres eggs this am. Right now they are the only fish in this tank and I think I'll leave it this way for awhile. wwwhooo-hooo!


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

Congratulation, that is great news. I hope you get some good healthy fry soon.


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

what was the temperature of the tank and when did you move them to a tank.
wilma


----------



## flora (Aug 10, 2008)

I moved them to the tank about 2 days ago. And this a.m. a small cool front must of passed through cause we had a little rain. I'm not sure about the temp though because I only have one thermometer and its in a fish only tank that has lots of that green slimey algae growing on rocks and I'm afraid I'll contaminate. My well water is very hard but I am adding CO2 thru a semi diy set-up and excel. Last time I checked the ph was still pretty high according to the color scale. Somewhere around 7.8 I'm afraid though that I may have gotten a little more excited that necessary cause I only see about 3-4 eggs on the aquarium glass. Hoping that they put some on plant leaves that I just can't see.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats! 
Do you have any snails in the tank? If so, that may be where the eggs are going.


----------



## Anne (Oct 4, 2008)

little baby corys are the cutest things! congratulations!

as soon as i saw the eggs underneath my sword leaves, i gathered them up [g e n t l y] into one of the vented breeding boxes that hangs on the inside.

i have a few old cups half-buried in my 60 gal tank so they can hide from my bigger gouramis.

out of the two older corys i've had for at least 3 years, they've had 3 successful batches of babies with about 7 babies in each. brine shrimp worked wonders for bulking them out :]


----------



## flora (Aug 10, 2008)

I do have the ever popular pond snails! I've spent a lot of time today picking them out of my tank. But either they've eaten the eggs, the eggs are under the plant leaves and I can't see 'um, or they just didn't produce that many. Still see the 3 original ones I saw the morning. At this point I don't think its worth hatching out bb for them, but you're right Anne. Baby brine really help fry grow! Oh well, if at first you don't suceed, yada, yada, yada


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

That's great news that the 3 original eggs are still there.

Actually, I've found more batches hatch out without my knowledge, than the ones I keep an eye on and try to do what you're supposed to.
I think as long as you have good cover (like lots of mosses), they find plenty to eat, and seem to avoid being eaten.....


----------

